# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Recruiting Midgard 5e Adventures: OSR Pulp style sandbox 5e campaign starting at 3rd level

## Marcarius5555

*Spoiler: Show Image*
Show




*The World of Midgard is Yours to Explore!*

_Many say the age of heroes is dead. Bifrost, the bridge to glory, fell long ago. Now, Midgard is lost in an age of war: of dark wilderness, and lost empires sunk beneath the waves. Only magic and the warmth of hope keeps lights aglow when dread things prowl and priestly wardings shake, bent by demonic rage.

Whats more, sinister forces are forming new and terrifying alliances throughout the world. The roads to the shadow realm are open again, and the fey has returned to claim their ancient tribute. In the north, the giants prepare for Ragnarok, while the goblins in the west grow restless. In the Crossroads, the shadow of the vampire princes falls across the land. The World Serpent is stirringand not even all-knowing Baba Yaga can say what will happen next.

It is a dark time. But there are rumors throughout Midgard that a new breed of hero has come to stand against the darkdriving it back with spell, steel, and cunning!_

_The regions of Midgard spin around the Crossroads like spokes around a wheel. Everything that goes from north to south, and east to west, passes along the River Argent, the Sultans Road, the Great Northern Road, and other well-trod trade routes, all with their own difficulties and dangers.

But the nations that thrive in the heartland know how to spin copper into gold, and how to turn a sinking barge into a princes ransom. Though they borrow language, customs, tools, and even gods from all their neighbors, the Crossroads have their own code, their own pride, and their own way of doing business.

Born in the fires of revolution, the Free City of Zobeck shares borders with the dwarven Ironcrag cantons, the undead-ruled Blood Kingdom of Morgau, the human kingdom of the Magdar, and the female-dominated Duchy of Peruns Daughter. Together, these regionsalong with the Margreve forest, the Cloudwall Mountains, and the subterranean cities of the Ghoul Imperium and Lilleforconstitute the Crossroads of Midgard.

Welcome to the beating heart of the world._

I'm going to do a completely emergent OSR style campaign that I build from the characters starting as an adventuring group in a tavern. Here's the pitch: 

*System:* 5e with a lot of homebrew (see below).
*Player Count:* 6-8
*Style of Play:* OSR Sandbox -- I may pick some kind of setting or give you some broad details later. 
*Allowed Content:*  Everything WotC and Kobold Press and the sources I specifically list in the build rules -- except you have to pick from the races and classes listed. No other 3pp. or homebrew of any kind. Don't ask for other races or anything else. 

*Character Creation:* See below.
*Backstory:* A sentence at most -- the story will be completely emergent and you start in a tavern in a small town.
*Experience:* 3rd. 
*Wealth:* 500gp.
*Ability Scores:* Details in build rules below.
*Hitpoints/Health:* Max.
*Alignment:* No restrictions, but be cooperative.
*Other Notes:* If you don't like the campaign pitch and the rules, please don't apply, and leave me alone. Please don't invade my thread to announce your displeasure or otherwise harass me. 

*Spoiler: Build Rules (Long)*
Show



*Build Rules:*

_Sources: Besides any published WoTC or Kobold Press source, the available sources are all listed below. No other 3pp. or homebrew are allowed. You have to pick from the options below._

*Ability Scores:*

_Note: You can use either of these methods (or try rolling, and if you don't like your rolls, use the standard array instead)_

Choose either the Standard Array (15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8) and arrange as desired, or choose to roll (RAW, PHB p.13).

If choosing to roll, roll 4d6, drop the lowest, total the remaining three dice. Do this six times, and arrange as desired (RAW, PHB p.13).
(House Rule) 

If choosing to roll, you have 10 points to spend to increase any of the Ability Scores by steps (same as in 5e RAW Point-Buy; point cost = ability score bonus).

each step up to 13 (up to +1 Ability Score bonus): 1 point per increase
from 13 to 14 (+2 Ability Score bonus): 2 points
from 14 to 15 (+2 Ability Score bonus): 2 points
from 15 to 16 (+3 Ability Score bonus): 3 points
from 16 to 17 (+3 Ability Score bonus): 3 points
from 17 to 18 (+4 Ability Score bonus): 4 points

Can trade all 10 points for choice of a Feat

No single Ability Score can be higher than 18 at Level 1, including all bonuses from Ancestry, Culture, and Feats.

We're also using this rule from Grit and Glory:

Ingenious Proficiency

Unless you are a spellcaster, Intelligence can be one of the least useful scores in Dungeons and Dragons 5th Edition. To remedy that, your cunning mind unlocks the potential to learn more skills and knowledge than others. When creating a character, you gain a number of points equal to your Intelligence modifier (minimum of 0). Subtract 2 points if your class is capable of casting spells based on your Intelligence or you plan to multiclass as such.

*Proficiency Costs* *Benefit Cost*

Additional Class or Background Skill proficiency             2
Double proficiency for a Skill you are proficient in          3 
Subskill (pg. 50-58) in a Skill you are proficient in         1
Learn an additional language                                       1
Tool proficiency                                                           1
Double proficiency for a Tool you are proficient with       2
Proficiency with 3 Simple or 2 Martial weapons              1

When you permanently increase your Intelligence modifier, you may spend additional points as normal. Proficiencies learned by spending points cannot be lost once gained.

*Races:*


-Your race is limited to these options (you can't use another option from a WoTC source, you have to use these options): Revised Races
-You can use this variant if you'd rather get ability score modifications from class and background instead of race Starting Abilities Variant

*Classes*

-Start at level 3.
-You have to pick from the following classes (i.e., you can't use the PHB etc. version, you have to use these ones): 

Unchained Artificer
Unchained Barbarian
Unchained Bard
Unchained Cleric
Unchained Druid
Unchained Fighter
Unchained Monk
Unchained Paladin
Unchained Rogue
Unchained Sorcerer
Unchained Warlock
D&D 5e Tweaks & Fixes: Wizard Revised v1.0

-All expanded features are applied, all replacement features are optional from: Tasha's Optional Class Features

-Fighter, Barbarian, Ranger, Rogue Paladin and Monk get Combat Stamina (5e Variant Rule)

other classes: 

Inventor
Occultist
Psion
Warden
Warlord

Or the arcane warrior from Reign's Homebrew Compendium for DnD 5e



Subclasses:

You can use subclasses from any published WoTC source or from the following homebrew sources:

Reign's Homebrew Compendium for DnD 5e
Reign's Homebrew Compendium for DnD 5e
Kibblestasty Homebrew

*Skills:*

Additional skills (add these to your sheet):

Homebrew Skills
Skillfully Designing New Skills for 5E D&D

We're using subskills (you can make up new ones for the new skills if you want) from: Grit and Glory (pp. 50-58).

*Feats:*

-Free feat at level 1.
-Free feat at level 4.

-You can take an anti-feats from these sources: 
Anti-Feats (5e Variant Rule)
Anti-Feats
Anti - Feats: A Homebrew Project

-Talent trees in use (use "Variant 1: Starting and Bonus Talent Points At 1st-level you gain 2 starting talent points. Additionally, whenever your proficiency bonus increases, you gain 1 bonus
talent point (this occurs at levels 5, 9, 13, and 17)"): Talent Trees

Other rules:

Combat:

-Action Options (DMG p271-272) are allowed (and remember you can improvise action actions if you want to as well, and I'll make a ruling for it)
-Hitting Cover (DMG p272)
-Inspiration (PHB p125; DMG p240)
-Morale (DMG p273)
-Playing on a Grid and Using Miniatures (PHB p192; DMG p250-252)
-Skills with Different Abilities (PHB p175)
-Additional combat actions: 
         -Additional Combat Actions for D&D 5e
         -Extra Combat Actions
-Critical Hits Revisited
-Fighter, Barbarian, Ranger, Rogue Paladin and Monk get Combat Stamina (5e Variant Rule)

----------


## Izzarra

You can put me down as a maybe.

Considering the extensive overhaul of the core game I think I will have to keep things simple and go with a very rough Barbarian concept I have been thinking of.

I probably wont be able to start getting the character together until the 26th.

(4d6b3)[*10*]
(4d6b3)[*8*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*8*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*10*]

----------


## Xihirli

Reading your take on the fighter has me excited to do something I had never intended to do: create a human fighter. 

Eh, an anything fighter. We'll see.

Table!

*Player*
*Character*
*Class*
*Race*

Xihirli
Valentýnka "Val" Huss
Cavalier Fighter
Human

Hof
Harbick Thralmodan
Wandering Mind Psion
Deep Gnome

Janwin
Rune Trygveson
Trickster Cleric
Changeling

Blorcyn
Norm Al'Pearson
Djinni Warlock
Planetouched

BobtheWizard
Skegg
Pugilist Fighter
Stoneskin Dwarf

JNAProductions
Sharra
Way of Mercy Monk
Changeling

TheNotorioisSMP
 Naru'nrr Cadarn
Bladesinger Wizard
Drow

----------


## Xihirli

Oh right I want to roll.

(4d6b3)[*16*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*16*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]

----------


## Hof

This sounds interesting to say the least, count me in if I may.

I'd like to play a Psion.

Backstory sentence (I'm open to change this): Rescued from captivity along with his family as a child, he now seeks the chance to do the same for others.

I can't seem to get the [roll] code to work. I'll build using one of the other options for now.

----------


## Xihirli

Valentýnka "Val" Huss is ready to cut her name onto the world.

----------


## Hof

FYI The link to Grit and Glory points to a file on your C:\ drive

----------


## Ansolar

I would love to play! I created an Inventor for a pbp that never got off the ground and I have been dying to play one ever since, but so few people allow homebrew classes, even ones as established as KibblesTasty. I've never played an OSR type campaign, so I am intrigued as well.

----------


## Hof

Second attempt at rolling scores:

(4d6b3)[*9*]
(4d6b3)[*7*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*10*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*16*]

----------


## Marcarius5555

> FYI The link to Grit and Glory points to a file on your C:\ drive


Must have cut and pasted the wrong thing, I'll fix it

----------


## tonberryking

Just to be certain, RAW stipulates that warlock will be proficient with ANY weapon they summon as their pact weapon? Even if otherwise they just have simple weapon proficiency? So a warlock could summon a pact-Longsword or a Pact-war hammer, etc?

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*17*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*16*]

----------


## Hof

I have a character ready on Myth-weavers, sheet # 2733561

But I can't post links yet  :Small Annoyed:

----------


## Xihirli

Harbick the Psion?

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Just to be certain, RAW stipulates that warlock will be proficient with ANY weapon they summon as their pact weapon? Even if otherwise they just have simple weapon proficiency? So a warlock could summon a pact-Longsword or a Pact-war hammer, etc?
> 
> *Spoiler: Rolls*
> Show
> 
> 
> [roll0]
> [roll1]
> [roll2]
> ...


that's fine

I've decided I'm going to do the game in the Midgard setting from Kobold Press. Based on that, you can use anything from Kobold Press too -- including classes, subclasses, and races -- if you have the books. Deep magic has some interesting options. I'll update the first post later.

----------


## tonberryking

does that include centaurs or harengon?

Edit: n/m

----------


## Hof

Thanks Xihirli for making the link. I still need about 4 more posts before I can do so I think. (I can't even quote one right now, ah well)

----------


## Lord Ruby34

I'm interested in playing an artificer, but I'll need to read through the homebrew classes before I make up my mind for sure. 

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*16*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]
(4d6b3)[*10*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]

----------


## JNAProductions

Ill look over the info later.
At work right now.

----------


## Blorcyn

Found this via the r/pbp advertisement, and very interested. Like the idea of exploration and the rules as I've read them. Deciding what I want to actually do is a little bit trickier beyond a one-sentence emergent backstory and the Unchained Warlock class so:

Class: Unchained Warlock - Djinii, Genie Patron. 

A spotty, big eared boy, runs away from wealthy father (never quite able to well explain where their money came from when the rest of their family was so poor); he steals his [Starting gear], his father's most cherished ring, and a small coinpurse of coin.

----------


## Blorcyn

> Found this via the r/pbp advertisement, and very interested. Like the idea of exploration and the rules as I've read them. Deciding what I want to actually do is a little bit trickier beyond a one-sentence emergent backstory and the Unchained Warlock class so:
> 
> Class: Unchained Warlock - Djinii, Genie Patron. 
> 
> A spotty, big eared boy, runs away from wealthy father (never quite able to well explain where their money came from when the rest of their family was so poor); he steals his [Starting gear], his father's most cherished ring, and a small coinpurse of coin.


I see what I did wrong:

(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*10*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]

----------


## tonberryking

I retract my previous question about race as an already legal concept has come to me.

Instead I have a much more important question: if we leave our rolled stats unaltered to get the free feat, do we get that feat at 1st or 3rd level? Im making a Hexblade and would prefer to take the feat at 3rd to get an extra invocation but if its taken earlier I can still make do.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> I retract my previous question about race as an already legal concept has come to me.
> 
> Instead I have a much more important question: if we leave our rolled stats unaltered to get the free feat, do we get that feat at 1st or 3rd level? Im making a Hexblade and would prefer to take the feat at 3rd to get an extra invocation but if its taken earlier I can still make do.


you get it at first -- so you'd in fact get 2 feats at first level in that case

----------


## tonberryking

Oh, okay.  

I've got some choices then, but I'll give you my 1-line sentence about my character right now:

"A well meaning hellion of a halfling who is currently 'slumming it' by working AT the Tavern as a dishwasher/waitress."

----------


## Janwin

Hmm, interesting.  I think I'll throw together a cleric for consideration.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(4d6b3)[*10*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*10*]
(4d6b3)[*9*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]


Not awful; not great.  I see the dice are gonna be like that today.  lol

----------


## Xihirli

Where would be a good place to read up on Midgard as a campaign setting?

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Where would be a good place to read up on Midgard as a campaign setting?


https://forum.rpg.net/index.php?thre...d-book.827103/

----------


## clash

Expressing interest in playing an occultist. Character concept in the works.

----------


## Janwin

Rune Trygveson is also ready to rock and/or roll.

So, ended up going with a cleric to Loki.  We're in Midgard, after all, and it seemed entertaining.

@tonberryking, assuming that Marcarius agrees/allows it, any interest in being the staff of the tavern we all meet up in together?

I was thinking something for my character along the lines of:

Running away from his last scheme that ended poorly (namely, with an angry barbarian swindled of most of his gold as well as his prized armor), Rune ended up laying low in the small village in a tavern run by an elderly innkeeper.  When the innkeeper passed in his sleep, Rune found a convenient opportunity and assumed his form and mannerisms (changeling) and has been running the tavern ever since.

----------


## JNAProductions

(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*9*]
(4d6b3)[*16*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]

Rolling dem bones.

Before seeing my results, leaning towards Changeling Barbarian. Thinking something a little more straight-forward than your usual Changeling PC. :P
But, lemme look over rules!

Ech. Not the best. But workable.

Also, Unchained Rogue leads to the Unchained Ranger. Is this the right Rogue?

----------


## Janwin

I may be "the usual changeling PC", but having never played a changeling before (or even rogue characters, generally), it isn't usual to me.   :Small Tongue:

----------


## JNAProductions

> I may be "the usual changeling PC", but having never played a changeling before (or even rogue characters, generally), it isn't usual to me.


Oh, no shade meant! I didn't even realize you were being a changeling. I just thought it'd be fun to be off the usual for me on this PC.

Sharra is made!

*Spoiler: Backstory*
Show

Sharra is a veteran of many conflicts, with the scars and missing arm to show it, and the straightforward attitudes of a soldier who's had enough of your guff.

----------


## Blorcyn

> I see what I did wrong:
> 
> [roll0]
> [roll1]
> [roll2]
> [roll3]
> [roll4]
> [roll5]


Can't share links yet, annoyingly, but the character sheet is at: myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2733856

Character for Norm. 

Norm is a 19 year old Planestouched Genie (djinni) Warlock Unchained. 

After a fight with his father, he stole his family ring and amulet, and hit the road. Over time and in various adventures he's seen a birthday or two, and travelled far from his ancestral homelands. Now, he finds himself in this part of Midgard, and he has unlocked magic from his family ring, and the wind seems to tussle his hair and nip at him like a family pet. He has a handful of maps, no real direction except 'away', and he finds himself resting in the inn for a few nights respite (if you'll have him).

----------


## Xihirli

This normal person?

I have updated Val to Perunalian, since it fits with her being a noble in her own right and also seems to have the same system of nobility I was imagining when I put her firmly on the bottom rung of it based on the fact that the place is ruled by a Duchess. 

Still the House of the Red Squirrel, though.

----------


## clash

Tamara Easlien is a 21 year old daughter of a duchess. Human noble occultist oracle. 

With her frail constitution she never imagined she would be adventuring, but fate had other plans for her. She met a man. A handsome stranger interested in her first as a person, then as a woman and as a noble not at all. Then she woke to realize it was all a dream. A dream she continued to have until she could no longer doubt he was real and by the time she knew who he was, she had fallen in love with him. He was a dark god sealed long ago and cast into an eternal slumber. 

Now with his help she studied the occult trying to find a ritual to awaken him so she could meet him in her waking hours as well, so that they could finally be together.

----------


## Blorcyn

> This normal person?
> 
> I have updated Val to Perunalian, since it fits with her being a noble in her own right and also seems to have the same system of nobility I was imagining when I put her firmly on the bottom rung of it based on the fact that the place is ruled by a Duchess. 
> 
> Still the House of the Red Squirrel, though.


Xihirli, thanks, yes - that's the excessively normal Norm. 

Also, just looking at the character sheets of yourself and a few others - have I read the talent homebrew link wrong? I'm reading the choosing a tree section as 'if you choose a tree and spend a point in it, you gain proficiency in the skill and the tree base talent' but if you already have proficiency in the skill you get a free step up the tree, instead of a new proficiency. Which is why I've got two talents in Arcana and Perception. Have I misunderstood it?

----------


## Blorcyn

> This normal person?
> 
> I have updated Val to Perunalian, since it fits with her being a noble in her own right and also seems to have the same system of nobility I was imagining when I put her firmly on the bottom rung of it based on the fact that the place is ruled by a Duchess. 
> 
> Still the House of the Red Squirrel, though.


Xihirli, thanks, yes - that's the excessively normal Norm. 

Also, just looking at the character sheets of yourself and a few others - have I read the talent homebrew link wrong? I'm reading the choosing a tree section as 'if you choose a tree and spend a point in it, you gain proficiency in the skill and the tree base talent' but if you already have proficiency in the skill you get a free step up the tree, instead of a new proficiency. Which is why I've got two talents in Arcana and Perception. Have I misunderstood it?




> Start a Tree. You gain the base ability of a talent tree of
> your choice. If the tree you chose is a skill tree, you also gain
> proficiency with the associated skill, or if you are already
> proficient, you can progress again on that tree instead.

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

Posting interest, I've been wanting to do something in Midgard ever since I backed the Tome of Beasts 2, so I'd love to be a part of this.  Will post my rolls once I get home from work in a few hours

----------


## Bobthewizard

Looks interesting!

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show


(4d6b3)[*10*]
(4d6b3)[*16*]
(4d6b3)[*16*]
(4d6b3)[*9*]
(4d6b3)[*18*]
(4d6b3)[*10*]

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

Alright, let's see what the dice have in store for me!

(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*7*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]

Hm, not the worst I've ever rolled.  I think I can come up with something for that

----------


## Hof

I hope it's OK, but I changed some choices to better fit into the Midgard setting. Instead of being a fugitive from the underdark, Harbick has escaped Niemheim rather than be sacrificed.
Still a gnome, still a psion, still the same attributes.

----------


## clash

You said we can always use standard array of we don't like the rolls right? Here goes. 

(4d6b3)[*5*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*8*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]

----------


## Nyan

(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]

----------


## Darkstorm

Let's see how it goes!

(4d6b3)[*9*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*17*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

Nearly finished with my character, a Drow Bladesinger who was a retired adventurer who decided to unretire as one last hurrah.

Since most everything is closed today and I ain't braving these winds for anything, I think I'll definitely have him finished today.

----------


## Lord Ruby34

So I had a few questions for building my character.
What is the primary class stat for the Warden? Constitution?Does the Warden get access to the combat stamina rules?How do you rule multi class characters where only one of the classes have access to the combat stamina rules?Are you planning on using the alternative option in the revised critical hit rules? (I have some concern that if I build a character to take hits they'll inevitably end up crippled.)

----------


## Marcarius5555

> So I had a few questions for building my character.
> What is the primary class stat for the Warden? Constitution?Does the Warden get access to the combat stamina rules?How do you rule multi class characters where only one of the classes have access to the combat stamina rules?Are you planning on using the alternative option in the revised critical hit rules? (I have some concern that if I build a character to take hits they'll inevitably end up crippled.)


1. I don't know -- nothing comes up when you use cntrl+F for "primary stat" in the pdf.
2. I'm fine with that -- I guess it's close enough to the others that get it.
3. I don't know what the question you're asking is here. 
4. I'm not using the alternative option. It's going to be swingy combat with unpredictable effects. You'll have to be okay with that to play in the game.

----------


## Lord Ruby34

> 1. I don't know -- nothing comes up when you use cntrl+F for "primary stat" in the pdf.
> 2. I'm fine with that -- I guess it's close enough to the others that get it.
> 3. I don't know what the question you're asking is here. 
> 4. I'm not using the alternative option. It's going to be swingy combat with unpredictable effects. You'll have to be okay with that to play in the game.



As for 4, I think that's a dealbreaker for me. I know that this rule would frustrate me and make me enjoy the game less. Best luck, everyone. 

I do appreciate the repository of homebrew. I'll definitely be stealing some of it for my home games.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> As for 4, I think that's a dealbreaker for me. I know that this rule would frustrate me and make me enjoy the game less. Best luck, everyone. 
> 
> I do appreciate the repository of homebrew. I'll definitely be stealing some of it for my home games.


That sounds like the right decision then.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Wow. That was a lot of rules to get through. But I did it! I kept it simple and made a Pugilist.

Here's *Skegg*, a Stoneskin Dwarf Pugilist.

He works as a mercenary, but his direct nature and eagerness to fight make him better suited for working as a thug than a guard. He was struck by lightning and now doesn't like to wear or carry metal.

*Spoiler: Photo*
Show




I'm a little worried about those critical hit rules, but I'm willing to try it. PCs take a lot of hits.

----------


## Xihirli

> Wow. That was a lot of rules to get through. But I did it! I kept it simple and made a Pugilist.
> 
> Here's *Skegg*, a Stoneskin Dwarf Pugilist.
> 
> He works as a mercenary, but his direct nature and eagerness to fight make him better suited for working as a thug than a guard. 
> 
> *Spoiler: Photo*
> Show
> 
> ...


Heyyyyy Fighter twins!

----------


## Blorcyn

> Wow. That was a lot of rules to get through. But I did it! I kept it simple and made a Pugilist.
> 
> Here's Skegg a Stoneskin Dwarf Pugilist.
> 
> He works as a mercenary, but his direct nature and eagerness to fight make him better suited for working as a thug than a guard. 
> 
> I'm a little worried about those critical hit rules, but I'm willing to try it. PCs take a lot of hits.


The more fighters that apply, the less worried I am about those critical hits as someone going for the back line. Thank you for your service! (Ill hold a wish back for you at level 17, for a limb of your choice.)

----------


## Bobthewizard

> Heyyyyy Fighter twins!


Wait. Didn't you make a psion?

Edit: Oh I see, you were posting someone else's for them. Very nice of you.

So yes, Fighter Twins!!!

----------


## Xihirli

Yes I made a Human Fighter I know, doesn't sound like me.

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

Alright, I believe that I'm done with my character, and Naru'nrr Cadarn is ready to get back to adventuring!  Once a lead member of the Loot & Artifact Retrieval Professionals, the Drow retired to settle down and start a family.  But as years went by he started to feel bored and out of place, and so with the blessing of his family he's unretiring for one last hurrah!

I'm pretty sure I got everything I needed to complete my character (as others have mentioned it is a lot of homebrew rules to look through), but  if there's anything I'm missing please don't hesitate to let me know

----------


## Bobthewizard

> Yes I made a Human Fighter I know, doesn't sound like me.


I'm like you. We both normally play spell casters. But a simple fighter seemed like the best way to lean into the house rules here.

----------


## Marcarius5555

Can anyone make me a table of completed submissions? -- I want to see what kind of potential party we have shaping up and if there are any role gaps right now.

----------


## Bobthewizard

> Can anyone make me a table of completed submissions? -- I want to see what kind of potential party we have shaping up and if there are any role gaps right now.


Xhirli made one on the first page. 3rd or 4th post.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Xhirli made one on the first page. 3rd or 4th post.


Thanks -- I overlooked that -- everyone who finished a character already gets to play, we'll see if anyone else finishes, and I'll decide. Anyone who wants to make an extra character to try some build idea out is welcome to do that as well. 

I'll try to get up a first post in the gameplay thread in the next day or so -- be on the look out. I'll put a notification here too.

----------


## Janwin

Since it's likely to be an above average lethality game, any objections to us rolling up backups for when our characters inevitably meet a likely unpleasant end?   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Since it's likely to be an above average lethality game, any objections to us rolling up backups for when our characters inevitably meet a likely unpleasant end?


Go ahead -- be my guest

----------


## Blorcyn

> Reading your take on the fighter has me excited to do something I had never intended to do: create a human fighter. 
> 
> Eh, an anything fighter. We'll see.
> 
> Table!
> 
> *Player*
> *Character*
> *Class*
> ...


I missed this too. Amazing. Youve got me down as a Dao Genie warlock but itll actually be Djinni. I can appreciate thats not the meta, so I dont blame you at all XD

See you in Midgard!

----------


## Xihirli

> I'm like you. We both normally play spell casters. But a simple fighter seemed like the best way to lean into the house rules here.


Oh I think Im pretty balanced in picking between Martials and Casters, but I never pick humans.

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

Good thing I finished my character when I did, looking forward to taking part in this adventure with you all!

----------


## JNAProductions

Let's try not dying! :P

----------


## Blorcyn

I may have just missed it somewhere/OSR may make it clear and I just dont know, apologies if so, but will this be milestone or XP?

----------


## Marcarius5555

> I may have just missed it somewhere/OSR may make it clear and I just dont know, apologies if so, but will this be milestone or XP?


I usually do milestones unless someone really wants to do xp for some reason

----------


## Blorcyn

> I usually do milestones unless someone really wants to do xp for some reason


Id prefer milestone, so thats cool :)

----------


## clash

Hey it's been crazy with Christmas and I've been trying to learn the occultist class as well. Is it too late to get my character sheet in? Tamara Easlien

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Hey it's been crazy with Christmas and I've been trying to learn the occultist class as well. Is it too late to get my character sheet in? Tamara Easlien


Yeah, that's fine, you can play too.

EDIT: here's the first post, everyone can post there introducing their characters at the Eagle Tavern https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...-Midgard-5e-IC

----------


## JNAProductions

What about the OOC thread?
Id post IC, but am at work right now.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> What about the OOC thread?
> Id post IC, but am at work right now.


I'll make one later

EDIT: made one here: https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...9#post25664529. Please give me pics for tokens.

----------


## JNAProductions

> I'll make one later


Fair enough.
Looking forward to starting once I get home!

----------


## Marcarius5555

1 more place right now if anyone else wants to finish up a character and start posting.

----------


## Izzarra

I am still here and will begin working on one in the morning.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> I am still here and will begin working on one in the morning.


Ok, you'll be the last player then -- game is full, we have 8 players, I'll reopen it if we have drop outs.

----------


## Izzarra

Status update: Character sheet is in progress. After seeing what the other players made I have decided to go with a Gnome Alchemist (Potionsmith Inventor).

I could use some clarification.

_Skillfully Designing New Skills for 5E D&D_ appears to conflict with _Grit and Glory_ in a several places. Allure, Bargaining, Swimming, Thievery are covered all, or in part, as subskills in Grit and Glory. Which one of these rule sets takes priority? Also Thievery looks like it is designed to entirely replace slight of hand rather then being an additional skill, is this the case?

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Status update: Character sheet is in progress. After seeing what the other players made I have decided to go with a Gnome Alchemist (Potionsmith Inventor).
> 
> I could use some clarification.
> 
> _Skillfully Designing New Skills for 5E D&D_ appears to conflict with _Grit and Glory_ in a several places. Allure, Bargaining, Swimming, Thievery are covered all, or in part, as subskills in Grit and Glory. Which one of these rule sets takes priority? Also Thievery looks like it is designed to entirely replace slight of hand rather then being an additional skill, is this the case?


Subskills provide an extra 'oompf' "Subskills also let you reroll your skill check if the d20 result is within the Reroll range. If you roll with advantage, you reroll the higher result. You may reroll only once and you may choose between the two results."

The other issue would be determined based on narrative considerations which would apply - both skills still exist for this game.

----------


## Janwin

Sorry, haven't gotten a post up yet in IC.  We've been dealing with some crazy weather here in Buffalo, NY, so haven't had time to really sit down and put something up.

----------


## Izzarra

Here is the character sheet I have been working on. Not ready to play yet, but it is getting close.

Zhanty Aslaz

----------


## Marcarius5555

No worries, we're not in any hurry

----------


## Izzarra

I think the character is mechanically ready to go now.

Reason for adventuring is to seek out unique alchemical and apothecarial reagents

Zhanty Aslaz

----------


## Blorcyn

> I think the character is mechanically ready to go now.
> 
> Reason for adventuring is to seek out unique alchemical and apothecarial reagents
> 
> Zhanty Aslaz


Look forward to having you. If you have the ink and are keen to share, Ive got some rituals for you, if I can have some rituals from you. :D

----------


## Izzarra

> Look forward to having you. If you have the ink and are keen to share, Ive got some rituals for you, if I can have some rituals from you. :D


Spent most of my starting cash already so swapping spells will have to wait until we can get some more gold but we can definitely do it later.

Just waiting for final character approval from Marcarius5555.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Spent most of my starting cash already so swapping spells will have to wait until we can get some more gold but we can definitely do it later.
> 
> Just waiting for final character approval from Marcarius5555.


Looks good, we're just headed into the White Forest to confront some goblins, write a quick post to join the group when you want

----------

